# Thinking about a genie upgrade.



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

I recently reconfigured my bedroom and will be adding a TV there. I have an HR24 for my main TV in the living room. I'm thinking about upgrading to a genie and either keeping my HR 24 for the bedroom or getting a wireless client for the bedroom TV. Now I know in terms of space the wife rather have the wireless client then another clunky box in the bedroom. If I do go the genie route will the installer come out and setup everything as part of upgrade or is there a fee? I already have a swm setup. I recently moved my living room around too so my HR 24 is not on my network right now. I'm tying to decide if adding a genie for one other TV is worth it. Convenience wise it sounds good. 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd keep the 24 and add the Genie myself. The Genie does add a lot of value, though it does require Whole Home service at $3 a month.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Didn't realize how much I would like the whole home till I got it. Being able to watch any DVR from any TV (including 3 that are mirrored) is VERY handy.

Luv my '44. I bought it from Solid Signal (on sale) and it was worth it. I might put a client on the kitchen TV that is mirrored now, just to get a little better PQ there, since I am watching that TV so much these days.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

gov said:


> Didn't realize how much I would like the whole home till I got it. Being able to watch any DVR from any TV (including 3 that are mirrored) is VERY handy.
> 
> Luv my '44. I bought it from Solid Signal (on sale) and it was worth it. I might put a client on the kitchen TV that is mirrored now, just to get a little better PQ there, since I am watching that TV so much these days.


When buying from solid signal and adding myself. Does it still require a new two yr agreement?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes. It is still a lease.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally would keep the HR24, but if space and size is that bad of an issue, and you only have 2 rooms of service, The Genie and Client will serve you just fine.
And yes they will hook everything up no charge, but I'm not so sure they will throw in a client for free. 
That would be considered upgrading a room, and then adding an additional room.

You may end up keeping your HR 24. They may want to charge you $99 to upgrade it to a client. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

keep the HR24 and get the Genie. no reason why downgrade to a client, specially wireless


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

So I just called. Not a very helpful CSR. No deals on anything. Genie $300, client $100, client software $100 and install $50. I laughed at her! 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> So I just called. Not a very helpful CSR. No deals on anything. Genie $300, client $100, client software $100 and install $50. I laughed at her!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Not uncommon, I know quite a few existing customers denied free Genie upgrades. They were all existing HD DVR customers.

My guess you would have a better chance if your a plain jane Existing SD customer. Looking to upgrade to HD /DVR for the first time.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> So I just called. Not a very helpful CSR. No deals on anything. Genie $300, client $100, client software $100 and install $50. I laughed at her!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


How long have you been a customer? what was the last time that you got an upgrade from DirecTV? including a mover's deal...


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> How long have you been a customer? what was the last time that you got an upgrade from DirecTV? including a mover's deal...


Customer for 3 yrs, never upgraded anything in 3 yrs. I'm also out of contract. I have no other discounts on my account now too that's why it was a bit disappointing.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Then you are a prefect candidate for a free Genie, unless you have a screwed up payment history with them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Customer for 3 yrs, never upgraded anything in 3 yrs. I'm also out of contract. I have no other discounts on my account now too that's why it was a bit disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Call again and , say Cancel at the prompt.

Then State your Case.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, with DirecTV you are "guilty" until proven "innocent"... lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Call again and , say Cancel at the prompt.
> 
> Then State your Case.


After saying "cancel" at the prompt (which will get your call routed to the people who cam make a deal), remove that word from your vocabulary. Tell the CSR that you want to add an additional TV to your home and that, since you no longer have any programming committment, you're exploring your options.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is the HR24 all you have right now? Is so I suggest you go genie and mini genie and enjoy the ease of how yet work together to provide everything the same at both tvs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out what they mean in terms of $100 for client software.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Is the HR24 all you have right now? Is so I suggest you go genie and mini genie and enjoy the ease of how yet work together to provide everything the same at both tvs.


Yeah all I have is the HR24



dpeters11 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what they mean in terms of $100 for client software.


I think they said something about wireless software setup for client(wireless)

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

$100 client software/wireless software setup? That is a first I've heard that mentioned here. 

So call back and ask the CSR what was meant by that. I'd use that as the opening to see what the next CSR you talk with offers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So based on the price given, you could order a HR44 and H25 or C41 from Solid Signal (if you want a small quiet box to replace the HR24) guaranteed and save almost $150.

Since you have SWM, generally there is nothing you can't do yourself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what they mean in terms of $100 for client software.


that is what DirecTV calls "wireless set up" fee is actually $99.00 and very hard to get waived, you might have to pay for it and get a credit


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

Called back to retention. No deal on genie. But was offered another HR 24 for free. And $49 for install. I said I'll think about it. But did get $10 off my bill for 12 months. Thanks for the help guys. I'll call again after and see what gives. 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> that is what DirecTV calls "wireless set up" fee is actually $99.00 and very hard to get waived, you might have to pay for it and get a credit


So another reason to not get a wireless client. The installation fee should be all inclusive, and no I don't think the install fee should be $150


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Called back to retention. No deal on genie. But was offered another HR 24 for free. And $49 for install. I said I'll think about it. But did get $10 off my bill for 12 months. Thanks for the help guys. I'll call again after and see what gives.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


It's not as easy as some people claim here to get free upgrades.

Like I said, Directv would gain more if you were an SD non dvr customer, looking for a Genie upgrade.

Your already, paying $20 per month more then them.

I'm guessing you don't have SWM?

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

damondlt said:


> It's not as easy as some people claim here to get free upgrades.
> 
> Like I said, Directv would gain more if you were an SD non dvr customer, looking for a Genie upgrade.
> 
> ...


I do have a swm. I'm leaning toward getting another HR24 as we can keep our recordings and have more functionality with that instead of a client.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Called back to retention. No deal on genie. But was offered another HR 24 for free. And $49 for install. I said I'll think about it. But did get $10 off my bill for 12 months. Thanks for the help guys. I'll call again after and see what gives.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


I guess you did not push hard enough.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> So another reason to not get a wireless client. The installation fee should be all inclusive, and no I don't think the install fee should be $150


I would assume this is to keep folks from getting the wireless version "just because" since I would assume it will cost more to DirecTV to install (hardware) the wireless clients


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

I also realized the TV I bought for the bedroom is RVU enabled. So do I don't need a client at all, right? So I still get all the functionality of a HD DVR with RVU?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your RVU TV will have the same recurring monthly charge as a receiver or DVR. Plus, that only works with a Genie server, without a Genie it won't work at all.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Two advantages of an HR44 Genie/client setup not mentioned by others:
1. The HR44 can connect to your network wirelessly. 
2. The client in the bedroom is completely silent. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> Thanks. I guess what I'm trying to determine is which setup provides the most advantages. Genie with another HR24 or just two HR 24's. whole home adds another $3 monthly. what would I gain/be able to do with genie and HR24 that i couldn't do with two HR24's(considering I only have two rooms that need service)?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> > Thanks. I guess what I'm trying to determine is which setup provides the most advantages. Genie with another HR24 or just two HR 24's. whole home adds another $3 monthly. what would I gain/be able to do with genie and HR24 that i couldn't do with two HR24's(considering I only have two rooms that need service)?


I have 2 HR24s and 1 H21 and they are not connected in any way. Not whole home or the internet. The 1 HR24 does almost all of my recording and the TV is watched in that room. I only record something on the other one when there are 3 programs on that I want to record and that is rare.
I am doing all I can to keep my bill down and that $3 whole home is one reason I do not switch to the Genie. I also do not want to put up with the crap that goes along with whole home. I read all the time about problems with it. My friend has an HR44 and 1 client. She calls me quite often telling me that the client can not find the server, etc, etc. I do not have any problems except for a unit occasionally dying from a dead power supply, HR23 and an R15 drive that died.
I am keeping my setups simple.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It can't get any smiler than a Genie and an HR24 or a Genie and a client. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Smuuth said:


> Two advantages of an HR44 Genie/client setup not mentioned by others:
> 
> 2. The client in the bedroom is completely silent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


FWIW, my HR44 is whisper quite in my MB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got a free upgrade on the wireless client plus the video bridge, It didn't took much to get it, You just have to talk to the right people (in my case very enthusiast CSR in Idaho) And I didn't pay for install or sales tax. It's called CSR roulette but in my case it only took two CSR's to get the offer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> It can't get any smiler than a Genie and an HR24 or a Genie and a client.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO a genie and a client is far simpler than a genie and a HR24. It's not even a contest for simplicity sake.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I have 2 HR24s and 1 H21 and they are not connected in any way. Not whole home or the internet. The 1 HR24 does almost all of my recording and the TV is watched in that room. I only record something on the other one when there are 3 programs on that I want to record and that is rare.
> I am doing all I can to keep my bill down and that $3 whole home is one reason I do not switch to the Genie. I also do not want to put up with the crap that goes along with whole home. I read all the time about problems with it. My friend has an HR44 and 1 client. She calls me quite often telling me that the client can not find the server, etc, etc. I do not have any problems except for a unit occasionally dying from a dead power supply, HR23 and an R15 drive that died.
> I am keeping my setups simple.


If she's having that many issues she needs to get someone out to look her connections and such. You hear about issues online in this forum of course but that's not normal when it's setup right. I've had several neighbors go to all genie system and I never hear of any issues from them. None. It just works and is easy.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> If she's having that many issues she needs to get someone out to look her connections and such. You hear about issues online in this forum of course but that's not normal when it's setup right. I've had several neighbors go to all genie system and I never hear of any issues from them. None. It just works and is easy.


correct. No one should have to put up with a half working system. The system works as designed anything short of that and a call to DirecTV is in order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> FWIW, my HR44 is whisper quite in my MB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My HR24 is whisper quiet in my bedroom as well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> If she's having that many issues she needs to get someone out to look her connections and such. You hear about issues online in this forum of course but that's not normal when it's setup right. I've had several neighbors go to all genie system and I never hear of any issues from them. None. It just works and is easy.


She called them twice and they had her reset the HR44, just like I have done and since that worked they did not come out. Now she just resets it since she is very familiar with how to do it.
I feel certain they will go back to Dish when here contract is out. Her husband, the one with the client, has never been happy with it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

damondlt said:


> My HR24 is whisper quiet in my bedroom as well.


I don't abide whispering in my bedroom unless it's my lady talking. 
I have a C-41 in the MBR; completely silent. Doesn't gesticulate, either!

:grin: :rolling:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> She called them twice and they had her reset the HR44, just like I have done and since that worked they did not come out. Now she just resets it since she is very familiar with how to do it.
> I feel certain they will go back to Dish when here contract is out. Her husband, the one with the client, has never been happy with it.


Id call them back, ask for tech support, and tell them i shouldn't have to reset the thing daily to make it work right, you want someone out there to go over it all. Its NOT acceptable to have it work like that on a regular basis. Being compliant with a faulty setup and using that as a reason to change carriers makes no sense to me. You could end up having issues with any system at all. They need to get this one fixed.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

So I called back yesterday. Was offered a $250 credit toward equipment upgrade. So the genie would be $49. And $49 for install. If I can get the install waived, I'll do it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd have jumped at that offer.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'd have jumped at that offer.


The offer is good for 30 days. CSR gave me a 4 digit pin # where I can simply call back and place the order. Just gonna run it by the Mrs. and should be good to go. I appreciate all the feedback this thread has generated. Thanks guys


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

Nodes of Ranvier, on 07 May 2014 - 09:25 AM, said:

The offer is good for 30 days. CSR gave me a 4 digit pin # where I can simply call back and place the order. Just gonna run it by the Mrs. and should be good to go. I appreciate all the feedback this thread has generated. Thanks guys [ ]

Maybe try one more time? I'm a 4 year customer, never bug them for deals, never do PPV or whatever, have a middling package with 2 premiums.

I called, said "upgrade" and told them that I had two issues. One, my HR24 was getting ridiculously slow, and two, my bill was getting out of hand.

She said I could get a free Genie, $5 off HBO for 6 months and $10 off bill for a year.

I took it (had SWM so just had to plug it in.) The HR44 is heaven so far - got it maybe 2 months ago. Oh - if you go for the HR44, think about grabbing an old remote off Amazon for 3 bucks, many don't like the new one.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

Well called back one more time today. Got the genie for free(keeping my HR24 for the bedroom). Just $49 charge for install. I took the deal, best I got so far.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I moved about a year ago from Dish Network. I like all the features of the Genie, however I have never been happy with the response time. It works OK most of the time, but it freezes often while waiting for either a new menu request or when I fast forward. I am getting very unhappy. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

socceteer said:


> I moved about a year ago from Dish Network. I like all the features of the Genie, however I have never been happy with the response time. It works OK most of the time, but it freezes often while waiting for either a new menu request or when I fast forward. I am getting very unhappy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Which Genie do you have? My HR44 is "blazing" fast


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Which Genie do you have? My HR44 is "blazing" fast


Do they exclusively install HR44's now? My install is tomorrow. I asked CSR to note my account for an HR44. She said just tell the installer when they arrive.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> Do they exclusively install HR44's now? My install is tomorrow. I asked CSR to note my account for an HR44. She said just tell the installer when they arrive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


 nope not exclusive. With DirecTV never works like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I have 2 HR24s and 1 H21 and they are not connected in any way. Not whole home or the internet. The 1 HR24 does almost all of my recording and the TV is watched in that room. I only record something on the other one when there are 3 programs on that I want to record and that is rare.
> I am doing all I can to keep my bill down and that $3 whole home is one reason I do not switch to the Genie. I also do not want to put up with the crap that goes along with whole home. I read all the time about problems with it. *My friend has an HR44 and 1 client. She calls me quite often telling me that the client can not find the server, etc, etc.* I do not have any problems except for a unit occasionally dying from a dead power supply, HR23 and an R15 drive that died.
> I am keeping my setups simple.


My friend called me this morning to tell me that her HR44 had died. She contacted DTV yesterday and they tried several things to get it to start up. She says it stops before it get completed and she said for the last week that she has been having strange problems with recordings.
She says she is definitely going back to dish.
She also complained about the rain fade as compared to dish. I explained to her that the dish service she had was SD only and this is HD and it takes a lot more to knock out a SD signal and to switch to the SD version of the channel the next time that happens and see if the SD channel isn't still playing. She said she will but she is still going to switch back as soon as her contract is up.
She also complained that with her Genie out that her hubby could not watch TV either. I told her that if she would have called me before she switched to DTV that I would have advised her to get an H25 in place of the client and it would still work, even with hers out.

Oh well.
I sure hope they don't send her an HR34 now.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jimmy

Does your friend live close to you? Did she experience strong storms or do you think maybe her dish needs alignment? 

If the installers in your area have 44s, maybe she should call back for an install and dish alignment as necessary, plus add a 25 to the system. Assuming she knows the differences between an HD receiver and a client.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:


> Jimmy
> 
> Does your friend live close to you? Did she experience strong storms or do you think maybe her dish needs alignment?
> 
> If the installers in your area have 44s, maybe she should call back for an install and dish alignment as necessary, plus add a 25 to the system. Assuming she knows the differences between an HD receiver and a client.


She is about 10 miles away. They are Fedexing her a receiver. They told her it would be there no later than Friday.
We did have some rain, no lightning, and some 30 mph wind yesterday morning but the problem sounds like the drive went out. They had her run the system test and it would not complete. It got to about 85% and stopped. They tried unplugging, etc. all the stuff we would tell people to try without any success.
It would almost be a relief if she switched back to dish. Her hubby is my age, 71, and he hates it. The main reason is that he knew where all his channels were on dish and now he doesn't. And this is after they have had the Genie for a year seems like. He never would set up the favorites lists either. If / when they switch back they won't call me with their problems with dish because I know nothing about them.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Help him setup a favorites list maybe that will help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Help him setup a favorites list maybe that will help.


I showed his wife / my friend. She made her one, he is too lazy or ornery to do it.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

My install went great. Got a HR44 . Installer was very knowledgeable and did a clean job. He even got rid of some wire clutter the original installer hacked up(his words). The genie is pretty slick. It feels a bit quicker than my HR24(less laggy). The installer gave me his work phone # and said for 30 days if I have any questions/concerns I can call him. For future technician visits can I request him to come or am I at the mercy of whoever DTV wants to send? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> The installer gave me his work phone # and said for 30 days if I have any questions/concerns I can call him. For future technician visits can I request him to come or am I at the mercy of whoever DTV wants to send?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


We hand out our numbers to protect our performance matrix or bonus against service in thirty's.

Your asking Directv for the same Tech would be useless.

If you hang on to the Techs number, and schedule something through Directv, you could call him, and if he wanted, could likely get the job assigned.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> For future technician visits can I request him to come or am I at the mercy of whoever DTV wants to send?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


 The CSR most likely does not even know who is sitting next to her/him, let alone the tech who did the job :rotfl:


----------



## jeffdelta (Sep 3, 2011)

Subscriber since 2011. Had 2 HR24s installed rather than whole house DVR. Does this mean I have a SWM already installed? Looking at switching 1 HR24 for the Genie and keeping the other HR24. Called tonight and was unable to get any discount other than 4 months of Showtime. Am out of contract and do not have any premiums.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jeffdelta said:


> Subscriber since 2011. Had 2 HR24s installed rather than whole house DVR. Does this mean I have a SWM already installed? Looking at switching 1 HR24 for the Genie and keeping the other HR24. Called tonight and was unable to get any discount other than 4 months of Showtime. Am out of contract and do not have any premiums.


Press the dash ( - ) button on your remote. The screen will display that SWM detected
or the serial number of the receiver which would be that you do not have SWM.


----------

